# Where to Buy ADA Soil in or around Durham



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

I was at BA Whitby location today and they didn't have it. Anyone knows any place around Durham area where I can buy it? 

TIA


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Did you manage to find some? This thread is pretty old.

I think closest places would be Luckys or ShrimpFever in Scarb or Angelfins in Guelph. Angelfins can ship it, but it'll be a hefty shipping fee.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

emathieu55 said:


> Did you manage to find some? This thread is pretty old.
> 
> I think closest places would be Luckys or ShrimpFever in Scarb or Angelfins in Guelph. Angelfins can ship it, but it'll be a hefty shipping fee.


Angelfins will be at the CAOAC Convention in Etobicoke this weekend.
Send them an email and they can make sure they will bring some for you.
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=26_27&zenid=6bfc51b10033722dad497f76527617d2

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=625233#post625233


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Shrimp Fever does have it.


----------

